#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  The 60th anniversary of accession to the throne

## Goddess of Whatever

Yesterday I left my office at 5ish then drove to Bangkok directly.  After I got off from a tollway then I passed Lanmark hotel and I heard they annouced that they will have the evening gathering at exactly 19:19. I came home, took a shower and walked to Asok station.  This is what I saw.



I walked pass MRT also, many many people were in a row to buy a ticket.  I think they were going to go to Sirikit hall.  Many people just walked there. 



I thought about going there as well but too many people then I agreed to join a group at Robinson Asok.



I looked back at the opposit side of road then I saw many people there too.



I stood there for awhile then this guy saw me didn't have a candle so he gave me one.

This is a nice guy who I just talked about.



This is my candle.



People from many carreers join this evening gathering.



After this, I went to meet some friends and went home around 10ish then I looked at Asok BTS station and this is what I saw.



You can see a yellow line at BTS stairs, wow.. many many people were just back from the gathering and going home.  Yes, it seemes all wear yellow shirt or T-shirt.

 :Very Happy:  

Long Live the King!!!

----------


## hillbilly

Nice photos GoW and congratulations to your King! :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've still got Jem's camera tripod somewhere....

----------


## kingwilly

hey GoW - I was standing about 3 feet from you at Robinsons judging by that photo!  :Smile:

----------


## Ken May

> hey GoW - I was standing about 3 feet from you at Robinsons judging by that photo!


Yeah, and I must have been only a few feet away from you last night. I saw the exact same thing.  I wonder if King Willy was the overweight farang with a Thai girlfriend. Man,we could have bonded at the Old Dutch or something.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> hey GoW - I was standing about 3 feet from you at Robinsons judging by that photo!


If I haven't met you before, I would think you were a guy with a wife and 2 kids in front of me.

 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> hey GoW - I was standing about 3 feet from you at Robinsons judging by that photo! 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I must have been only a few feet away from you last night. I saw the exact same thing. I wonder if King Willy was the balding overweight sweating smelly tattood farang with a tarty looking tattooed over the hill but still workign Thai girlfriend. Man,we could have bonded at Lolitas or something.





> If I haven't met you before, I would think you were that same guy but with a wife and 2 kids in front of me. but Ken forgot to mention them.


how did you both know !!! ??? 

uncanny !

----------

